# CD1 Sun 25th May - Wanna be my cycle buddy?



## Schmelly

So, CD1 for me on my birthday!!! Stupid ol' :witch:

Anyone fancy joining me for another month of madness?

:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Schmelly..
cd 1 for me today, so a couple of days ahead of you.....do I qualify?:happydance:


----------



## Farie

Hey sweetie, sorry she got you, here's to a new cycle :hugs:

Your only a fews days behind me, AF got me Tues 20th but only stayed till Fri (bonus!!! Very weird tho as she usually likes to hang about at least 7/8 days)

Hugs sweetie, hope you had a lovely weekend


----------



## Dee_H

My AF was really short this month too. Weird...but I'm not complaining. Bought a basal thermometer for this month so we will see what happens. I have always said I didn't want baby making to become a science project but I'm willing to try just about anything this month!!:hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

XXXJACQUIXXX said:


> Hi Schmelly..
> cd 1 for me today, so a couple of days ahead of you.....do I qualify?:happydance:

Of course you qualify!!! I sadly parted company with my last cycle buddy gang as :witch: was over a week late! I think a couple of days here and there makes no difference though!

Am currently sitting with a BIG bar of choc and a nice cuppa, pondering over the vast quantities of money I'm going to be spending on Evening Primrose Oil and Agnus Castus...and eagerly awaiting the arrival of my shiny new Zita West book. I've heard she's the oracle on fertility so this HAS to be my month! Let's hope we all get our BFPs!

Thanks for your message Farie. I, too, had the weirdest of AFs but at least she finally got me properly so at least I know where I am now! Am gutted, obviously, but feeling much more positive than last week! How was your weekend away? :hug:

Dee - I'm thinking about getting a thermometer myself...you'll have to let me know how you get on! I felt the same as you about not wanting it to get to 'science experiment-y'!!! 
*mentally pictures self and DH in lab coats ad safety goggles, brandishing test tubes and bunson burners* :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Forgive me for being dumb Schmelly but what is agnus castus (sp) ive got the EPO and folic acid, what does that do?:dohh:


----------



## Schmelly

Just helps regulate hormones and cycles, I think. Read some good things about it so thought I'd give it a shot!

_Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

Regulates periods 
Restarts periods which have stopped 
Helps with heavy bleeding 
Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen. _


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks hun, thats a new one on me..:hugs:

My cycles have always been regular and troublefree so I dont think I need this just yet..... I have started on the epo though, cant do any harm.


----------



## tansey

Sorry she got you! Choc always helps! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

You must have read my mind Tansey...Ive just scoffed a huge bar of galaxy and I feel fat now, oh well great practise for when we really get fat hey.


----------



## RoRo77

Hello Ladies-
I am a few days behind you. CD1 on 27 May. Can I hang out and chat through this month too? Just ordered BBT Thermometer, vits, pre-seed and tons of test to use along with my CBFM. I am going to be armed and dangerous.
My BBT won't be here for another 5 days, do I have to start on CD1 or can I start when it gets here?


----------



## Sinead

Hope you all get some BFPs
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

CD1 on sunday as well....... i ended up taking 2 early preg tests and both negative so AF wasn't much of a surprise.
Oh well...... I guess my future baby doesn't want to be born in Feb. when temps get as low as -25' c.....or is it f... friggin cold anyway..haha
good luck ladies...look forward to hear about all your BFP in a few weeks......
Tammy


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I predict lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: in june!!!

(hoping i'm one!):baby:


----------



## Schmelly

Morning Girls! :hug:

RoRo77 - Welcome! :hugs: Let me know how it goes with your thermometer...am still undecided about whether or not to get one! :dohh:

Sinead - Thanks for your well wishes! :hugs:

CHILLbilly - Can't blame your future LO for not wanting to pop out in those temperatures! Good luck for a March :baby:

Tansey - Thanks! :hugs: I'm stocking up on choc and don't even care about the waistline this month!!! :rofl: 

Jacqui - I hope you're related to Mystic Meg :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Let me know how you get on with the EPO...I'm a bit concerned as I never know when I Ov, so not sure when to stop taking it :dohh:

:hug: to All!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shmelly- This is my 2nd month of taking it. Lst month I stopped it on cd14 just to be on the safe side, but i ov'd later than that as :witch: came a week late! 

Im hoping the CBFM will sort me out this cycle, as soon as I get my peak (if i get it) I will stop taking it. I did find it to work last month though but wasnt very familiar with the whole cm thing, but Im ready this time!

Ive even started to check my cervix everyday too, im geting there with that. I can now distinguish between low and high..not sure on the soft or hard bit yet though..lol

ps...Im sure Meg is a distant relation to me...not sure if its the mystic one though:rofl:


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

just wanted to join as im cd 5 today so only one day ahead of Schmelly :)

I have BIG plans this month, and im gonna get that BFP come hook or crook, dammit, lol!

So come on-lets see those Feb/March babies (pisces/birthday baby for me!!)!!!!

Babydust to all!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Schmelly

Hi Omi! Glad you've come to join us!

We'll don our Dorothy shoes and drop a house on that stupid old :witch: this month so we can all get our :bfp:

I'm soooooooooooooo excited as my Zita West book arrived this morning! I'll keep you all updated on any key points!!! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## RoRo77

Hey All
So tell me if this is strange, AF lasted 24 hours. That's it! I work nights so I was up for the first spot and then last night it stopped just as fast as it came. Here is TMI but I only had to use 2 tamps. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## JASMAK

Here I am!!! And, I am going to buy that Angus Cactus too! Sounds like just what I need. :)


----------



## Schmelly

JASMAK - You found us!!! Welcome to the party :happydance:

RoRo - That happened to me too, but then :witch: returned in full force about 12 hours later. If she doesn't show up again though, it may be worth testing again in a couple of days, just in case it was implantation. :hugs:

Jacqui - I've never really got the hang of checking my CP...can't ever seem to feel it at all! I gave up in the end. Is there a knack to it? :hugs:

How's everyone else doing today? :hug:


----------



## RoRo77

Schmelly

No more AF so I took test and BFN. Could implantation bleeding come that late? My CBFM said my O was on CD15 and the day AF showed up for her 15 minutes of fame was CD 29.

Jasmak

Good to see you found us. Welcome


----------



## Farie

Good luck ladies :dust:

schmelly .. how you feeling honey? positive this month?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

CD 3 and oh my god its dragging!!!!

Schmelly, I dont think theres a knack to it, oh found mine first then I had a go :rofl: I couldnt find it at first but then I did! Just have a good ole rummage hun!:rofl:

Welcome to our thread JASMAK :hug:


----------



## elm

LOTS of :dust: :dust: :dust:

for you lovely people xxx 

I'm missing you all! 

Hope you all get your :bfp: this cycle xxx

:dust:


----------



## Schmelly

Hi Farie - nice to hear from you! Yes, I'm feeling much better at the moment...although still being bombarded with other people's 'exciting news'. Of course I'm genuinely pleased for everyone else who has a LO on the way, but it gets to me too. How are you doing? Are you nearly 2WW yet? I miss having you as a cycle buddy!!! :hug:

Elm - thanks for your well wishes. How are you feeling? Everything going well? :hug:

Jacqui - I know what you mean about the time dragging! At least it's nearly time for me and DH to 'get going'...:rofl:

RoRo - it does sound a little bit late for implantation, but everyone's different. I've read that, if it is implantation, then poas won't show as BFP until a few days later, but whether or not that's true I dn't know. Good luck and keep us posted! :hug:

I'm off to a family wedding today.................apparently DH's nan has been 'wondering' when we are going to produce the twins that are 'due' in our generation. I might need to side-step some uncomfortable questions!!! :dohh:

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## RoRo77

Will keep you posted.

Have a good time at the wedding. Hope not too many ???'s about TTC from the fam.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

cd 4......ohhh when will it end???????:dohh:


----------



## Schmelly

Good to be back online. How are we all doing this side of the weekend?

Wedding was OK, no Qs to deal with thankfully. And being the right side of O I got merrily merry and generally just forgot about stuff (or tried to at least!).

Apart from that, I had some pink spotting yesterday morning which really confused me. AF completely over, and it's surely not time for O yet. I've also been in a foul mood for no apparent reason (I've just had to think up a bunch of things which could be causing it! :hissy:). Could my last late AF have my my hormones go a bit loopy?

Hope everyone's OK!!! :hug:


----------



## RoRo77

Welcome back.

Boring couple of days. I had Christmas early today, got my package of goodies. Started temping today and it was time to POAS for my CBFM. That is always fun, anytime I can pee I get excited. 

Glad to hear you didn't have to field any questions and could have a good time.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girlies!!!

RoRo it was my first poas for the CBFM yesterday..Gosh I was sooo exited:rofl: I was actually gutted when it read low!
When it had finished, I pulled the stick out and the bloody wee hadnt travelled all the way up the stick!!!!!

Managed it this morning though!:happydance:

I think Im going to poas for ages yet though, if I have a 34 day cycle like last month then I wont O till around 15 June!! I hate bodies!!!:hissy:

Hope everyone is well and gearing up ready for BD time!

Elm- Nice to see you back again hun, hows the bean doing???


----------



## elm

Thanks :hugs:

Bean is fine I hope, keep worrying about it lots - can't wait til I can have a scan! (should be the 2nd week in July it ageeeeeeeeeeees away!).

Lots of dust to you all

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:hug:


----------



## RoRo77

Hola Chicas-

J- How is the CBFM treating you? I'm still reading low but I love waiting for it to finish flashing to see!

Do you temp? I just started that too and it is a great thing for obsessive people like me!!

Can this month go by any slower? (insert Jeopardy theme song)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I m so excited for this month...........:happydance:
only thing is... I won't be able to test til AFTER fathers Day....
My OH really need something special this month as he and his Dad are estranged
I might just pick a card up early..then give it to him, with a positive ( this is positive thinking/wishing) test strip.......
I have a few TTC tricks up my sleeve.... tilted cervix and all!
I may ovulate cd 15 or cd 16 due to past cramps.... so will do the deed until then to catch that egg!!!!!!
Bring on O :bodyb: (this is a pic of my strong egg)
Bring on :sex: ( did you ever notice..they're doing it doggie )
Bring on that :bfp:

love these smilies way to much....will try to use more next time


----------



## RoRo77

Your a nut.

I love the strong sperm, we shall refer to him as SS, Super Sperm.

Hadn't noticed them doggie style, way too much free time for you!

The idea of a positive test for Dad's day would be awsome. DH and I both lost our Dads this year so it would be so neat to have something to celebrate on this one. DH's birthday is the 23rd so I wanted to be able to give him one for that, we will see. Luck,luck,luck


----------



## Schmelly

Hi Girls..........are we all still here?

How's everyone doing? Anyone o'd yet? Or still waiting? Or really have no idea? (like me! :rofl:)

Not much good at the old cm checking, but think I may have had some ewcm yesterday.........did the BD just to be sure, though we keep leaving it till late when we're both knackered and I didn't keep the 'deposit' in for long! Don't fancy my chances this month. Don't know why. Just have a feeling it won't be my turn :cry:

When are we all expecting :witch: ? Mine could be anywhere from June 20 though reckon it could be a lot later. Not really sure what to class as CD1 for me as af was so weird this time round. 

Let me know how you all are! :hug:


----------



## RoRo77

Hey

I am waiting for the peak so no O yet. I should be due for AF around the 27th. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Shel

I must have missed the thread duh!

I was cd1 on May 25th, opks getting darker and hoping for peak on my cbfm tomorrow, we will see.

Good luck everyone :hug::hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RoRo77 said:


> Hola Chicas-
> 
> J- How is the CBFM treating you? I'm still reading low but I love waiting for it to finish flashing to see!
> 
> Do you temp? I just started that too and it is a great thing for obsessive people like me!!
> 
> Can this month go by any slower? (insert Jeopardy theme song)

RoRo - The CBFM seems to be behaving itself as yet, but still isnt reading anything other than low...as yet, but its still early for me so heres hoping its going to get me spot on 1st go (wishful thinking sometimes pays off)

I did 'attempt' to temp but oh wasnt too keen on the alarm at 5:30 every morning and the beeping of the themometer so I had to knock that on the head.....so just good old CBFM and CM checks are my ttc buddies at the mo.

I swear to god Ive never known time to go quite so slow....i know the 2ww is hell, but waiting for a 'high' reading comes a close 2nd!:rofl:

(im even thinking of painting the lounge ceiling to pass the time..thats bad!):rofl:
:hug:to all..!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shel said:


> I must have missed the thread duh!
> 
> I was cd1 on May 25th, opks getting darker and hoping for peak on my cbfm tomorrow, we will see.
> 
> Good luck everyone :hug::hug:

Hi shel

Your on number 4 like me!!! woohoo:happydance:

How long have you been using your CBFM?


----------



## Shel

Hi Jacqui

This is my first month using the cbfm, I got a peak this morning YAY!! lol

whats your saying today???


----------



## Schmelly

Hi Shel - welcome to the thread!

Don't think we can afford a CBFM right now, but I'm starting to get envious of all you girlies who've already got one!

I suspect I've O'd already, but not entirely sure. Haven't been bothered to BD for the last couple of nights though, so guess I may have missed it. TBH I'm just so tired of building my hopes each month then falling flat on my face. I'm at the point where I'm thinking "It's never going to happen so what's the point in busting a gut each month". Stupidly pessimistic of me...sorry to be glum!

Have been trawling through BnB for hours...just looking for something and I didn't know what. I think maybe I've been searching for the thread that can look into the future and tell me if I will ever have a LO of my own, and when he or she will be along.

I'll go now as I'm probably just being a wet blanket and a party pooper. Hope I haven't killed the positive vibes! 
:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shel said:


> Hi Jacqui
> 
> This is my first month using the cbfm, I got a peak this morning YAY!! lol
> 
> whats your saying today???

Hiya Shel!
Mine still giving me lows at the moment, cd 14. I expect to o around the weekend so hopefully it wont b long before i get my first high..i cant wait!! 

Did yours give you any highs first? if so, how many? im anxious for mine to work 1st time around so any info you can give will help. How long are your cycles?
This month we are going to :sex: right up until af!! Im not going to miss it this month! Luckily oh is up for it whenever so it shouldnt be a problem.
I wanna :bfp: in june!!!

Shmelly...it is in ur best interest to pray like f**k that i get my bfp this month as my monitor is coming your way if i do!


----------



## Shel

Schmelly dont lose faith hun it will happen :hug: do you chart?? Look out for the cbfm on ebay, there are some second hand ones on there, I got mine for £40. its rubbish that it cant be used by different people, once you take the batteries out for a few days all info from previous person is gone.

Jacqui click on my ticker it will give you the info you want about cbfm, my cycles are either 28 or 30 days long usually


----------



## Schmelly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Shmelly...it is in ur best interest to pray like f**k that i get my bfp this month as my monitor is coming your way if i do!

*Praying like f**k for Jaqcui's :bfp:*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shel

Hows everyone doing today?? :hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im feeling a bit peed of today, still getting low on the CBFM and its cd15. I think Im being a bit impatient!

I think im due to ov soon though as the gas is starting, the nips are feeling a litle ticklish and the cm is getting there..:rofl:

Come on O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if I'll get a high tomorrow.


----------



## RoRo77

Jaqcui-
Yours will get here, I have faith. As for me.....Leggo my Eggo. I got a peak tonight. It's about damn time too.

Schmelly-
I am in your "prayer" group for Jaqcui's BFP! Go girl.

Shel-
Waiting to hear some symptoms soon!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RoRo77 said:


> Leggo my Eggo.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: This made me pimp!!! (pi** in my pants!!!!):rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yay for your Peak hun, now what are you doing still here??????
Go grab oh and leggo that eggo!!!:rofl:

(sorry, im on a funny today)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ermmm, Ive just re-read your post RoRo.....you got a peak tonight????
on the CBFM? 

Ive been peeing on mine in the morning....OMG HAVE I DONE IT WRONG?


----------



## RoRo77

I work night shift so we grabbed the eggo before I left. Will hit him up again in the morning before he goes to work.

I am always on nights so I do it at night. That is the way I started so my CD's are from 7 at night to 7 am. Don't worry, your doing it right!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh phew... I was a bit worried then, lol.

I wonder if it makes a difference though, what do you think?


----------



## RoRo77

I am always worried that I will O in the morning and then not know it till that night, scared I will miss it. I was reading on FF that when it reads peak the first time that it means you will probably O the next day. I think they should have us test twice a day when we get close so we have a better chance of catching it.


----------



## KatienSam

My CD1 was 26th May so i can be cycle buddy too :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yay, course you can!
The more the merrier.
How long have you been tcc hun?


----------



## RoRo77

Ok so who knows how to update my ticker without having to do it over? I am clicking on it but it goes right to the begining to start a new one.
Thanx


----------



## KatienSam

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Yay, course you can!
> The more the merrier.
> How long have you been tcc hun?

We have been ttc since December after loosing our angel in November.

All positive thoughts this month!!!

Praying for that :bfp: and a beautiful :baby:

xxxxx


----------



## NeyNey

Hi girls, just popping this thread into the new cycle buddies area.


Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good luck katie x

I too lost my angel in April, but I wont give up trying for that sticky bean!


----------



## Shel

RoRo77 said:


> Ok so who knows how to update my ticker without having to do it over? I am clicking on it but it goes right to the begining to start a new one.
> Thanx

do you want your chart to link to it? cus you used ticker factory instead of ff to make ticker, make a ticker on ff instead :hug:

I have had my 2 peaks and this morning a temp rise and cbfm back to high so im in the 2ww woohoo!!

hows everyone doing??:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Schmelly

NeyNey - thanks for moving the thread to its new home! :happydance:

KatienSam - Welcome to the thread! :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

im getting impatient already!!! i feel positive there will be a lot of BFPs this month!!! 2 DPO and i was still a bit achey this morning, lets hope thats the hormones being pumped around to make the little bean stick!!!

anyone else feeling anything??

xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

CD 17 for me and still low :hissy:

Im getting really impatient now girls, im losing the will to live here!:rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Awwwww Jacqui.. sorry to hear your still waiting for O.....
Positive thinking.......you will catch the egg!!!!!!! :thumbup:

I'm always worried I missed it..to early or to late...something always happens to mess up my plans!!!:hissy:
and OH always makes me laugh when "guiding:spermy:"
so now another worry that they aren't even makin it...lol

At least we're still laughin and jokin around during this process!

Katiensam.....I felt sick for 3 days...way to early for preg symptoms so hoping it was ovulation nausea??? and a little crampy but I am always crampy around O time....

So to take your mind off of 2WW...hows everyones summer going?
i have been working in garden and hope to start canoeing, camping, road trips soon.....I sure do miss drinking beer in the hot afternoon sun!
I buy fake beer..LOL

:hug:


----------



## RoRo77

Jacqui

I can't believe the nerve of that machine! It's still Low? I actually had a low go right to peak the first month so maybe that is what is going on. You still have a few days though so don't die on us just yet!

Katie

Nothing yet to report, my pain in my left side went away after 2 days so I guess that could be classified as O pain, new one to me.

Chill

No beer? Ohhh that is tough. Over here we aren't aloud to drink so it's not so bad but having it readily available would be torture. You know how I am spending my summer, not much fun this way.


----------



## CHILLbilly

RoRo fingers X you get a:bfp: next weekend.......
Then you can pack your bags!!!!!!!!!!

I actually like the fake beer....tastes good when ice cold and I don't get drunk..... so the yard work gets done!!!!!
lol


----------



## Shel

Morning Girls

Jacqui, i wouldnt take any notice of your monitor this month, do you chart or use opk's?

pretty sure I ovulated tuesday, im just waiting for tomorrows temp to tell me for sure.

whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Farie

Schmelly - how you doing chick? :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

shel - Im fallin out with the bloody thing already! I dont chart and dont religiously use opk's either as last month i got nothing but faint lines, but i think i missed my o as it was a 34 day cycle and not 28, I gave up when i got to cd18..

RoRo- It doesnt help that Im not entirely sure of my cycle lengthsas yet, as 1st month ttc i got a :bfp: but was a chem pg, then between this and last bleed was 34 days:dohh:
So Im just going on a 34 day for now. Its funny cos my cm has sorta dried up..I noticed a little clear wet cm a few days ago but now nothing:cry:
Oh well me and oh are at it like rabbits so theres a good chance if i have o'd already i woulda caught it!


----------



## Shel

Hun i would chart if i was you, i have got a bfp from just charting alone, i couldnt do any of this without it. plus it gives you something to do every morning aswell as the monitor, and shows you whats going on in your cycles. having something to look at makes it all easier.

join ff, its free and interprets it all for you.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shel- I did try for the first 3 days this cycle but Oh is up really early for work in the week which is good but over the weekend he moaned as the alarm woke him up at 5 am for me to take my temp! I may try again next cycle though.

CD 18 AND STILL F******G LOW!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

I hate this machine already, if I get a high this month it'll be a miracle!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...:hissy:


----------



## Shel

you can miss most weekends out apart from the ones where you are near ov, seriously ignore what monitor says this month, next month it will work for you if you dont get a bfp first :hug:


----------



## KatienSam

anyone had any symptoms yet? I have had cramping all morning and a bad belly ache and gas! (tmi). im only about 5/6DPO??

feel like a symptom spotting nutcase!!! xxx


----------



## RoRo77

Hello ladies

haven't stopped by in a bit. I am trying not to get too worked up over the 2ww this time, not working by the way.

So who is testing when? I am going to try and hold off till the 27th. Wish me luck. I don't think I will be able to wait that long, the wait could kill me!!


----------



## Shel

FF says my test day is the 25th, af is due on 24th, and my fav number is 23, so i have no idea when i will test, proberblywhen i cave, in about 3 days time lol

at least i get to poas and then spend several days looking at tests, do i see a line, do you see a line, does anyone see a line?????? LOL


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hiya girls..
Well Im on CD 20 today and still the CBFM says low. Im not going to take much notice of it as you say, shel but go with my body. My cp is very high and almost unreachable, I have a ewcm so I think ov is imminent, maybe tomorrow as my ticker suggests. I will keep poas for the monitor though. Gosh I only have 5 sticks left out of 20!!!

Hows everyone else???


----------



## RoRo77

I am pissed......

So I put in my temp today on FF and it set my O date 2 days later. Well I didn't BD the day they are saying I o'd or the day after that!!! I went by the CBFM and did it at all the right times now I am scared I didn't catch it at all.

I want to cry at the thought of it. I was so sure I had a great chance this month when the message came up that they were resetting my date my heart sank.

I will smash that little monitor to bits if I find out it isn't giving me acurate results. What if it is just going off memory and not really reading my pee at all?!

Sorry girls I just had to vent before I break down right here in my office.


----------



## CHILLbilly

RoRo77 said:


> I am pissed......
> 
> So I put in my temp today on FF and it set my O date 2 days later. Well I didn't BD the day they are saying I o'd or the day after that!!! I went by the CBFM and did it at all the right times now I am scared I didn't catch it at all.

Did you BD before???????
if so ...hubbies :spermy: can live for up to 5 days.......better if you have EWCM

so fingers crossed for you!!!!!!
Don't worry to much until AF......easier said then done.

Can you verify your temps ( rise as well) just from your records,.....NOT FF?


----------



## Shel

RoRo77 said:


> I am pissed......
> 
> So I put in my temp today on FF and it set my O date 2 days later. Well I didn't BD the day they are saying I o'd or the day after that!!! I went by the CBFM and did it at all the right times now I am scared I didn't catch it at all.
> 
> I want to cry at the thought of it. I was so sure I had a great chance this month when the message came up that they were resetting my date my heart sank.
> 
> I will smash that little monitor to bits if I find out it isn't giving me acurate results. What if it is just going off memory and not really reading my pee at all?!
> 
> Sorry girls I just had to vent before I break down right here in my office.

why does cd17 have an open circle? i bet thats why they moved it as your temp is wrong. its hard to say anything else as you dont have anything else showing, ie bd'ing or reasons for open circle etc.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, how is everybody today?

RoRo- Im sorry your pissed hun, I dont much understand FF charts so I cant help you with that one, but I know I sure as damn am not going to put all my trust into the CBFM! 

I got HIGH this morning, only on CD 21 and 16 pee sticks later!!!:happydance:
My bloody face lit up, I can tell you!:rofl:

Ive now ordered oh home early from work to get some more bd in!:rofl:
I am determined to leggo that eggo this month!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Thats good news jacqui...yay for you.....and YAY for hubby!!!!!
:sex: :bfp:


----------



## Schmelly

Hooray for Jacqui! Now BD until you can no longer walk.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

ahhhh I remember those days....hehehe doin it 5 times a day when I was 19!!!!!!!!
Walking with a limp!:blush:

Now.......maybe 5 times a month..hahaha no wonder I haven't caught that egg yet!!!!!](*,):rofl:


----------



## RoRo77

Go Girl!

Very happy for you. Sorry the monitor didn't check out this month. Is it still asking for you to pee? I would see when it finally changes. Did you buy yours new?

Hope you have a blast.


----------



## RoRo77

Shel said:


> why does cd17 have an open circle? i bet thats why they moved it as your temp is wrong. its hard to say anything else as you dont have anything else showing, ie bd'ing or reasons for open circle etc.

Shel

The circle is because I had to get up 2 hours early for work so I had to do my temps then. I don't know how to make my stuff at the bottom of my chart show up when you look at it. Any thoughts?

I am doing much better today, just had a mini melt down when I saw that. Very excited for Jaq, she needed it before she had a melt down as well. We could have shared a padded room!

Nevermind, I got it to work. You should be able to see ALL my dirty buisness now! LOL Whatcha think?


----------



## Shel

RoRo that temp is totally wrong taken at that time, try to disregard it and see what that does, if that does nothing change your temp, roughly half way between the temp before and temp after. make a note of this at the bottom in notes section. i think you O at least one day earlier if not 2.

with all other stuff showing, i think you have to be vip to make everything show but go to home page setupits above your chart that allows you to tick different boxes on what you want to display on your chart page.


----------



## Shel

RoRo you got it well covered lol

Jacqui, yay for the high, go get him hun lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lol RoRo! I was about to have a major hissy at that stoopid monitor! It must have thought better of giving me another low this morning. :rofl::rofl: It might just have been a UFO straight through my bedroom window:cry: :rofl:

Ive got 5 or 6 sticks left out of 20 so will definately keep peeing on them as long as it sees fit...I want my PEAK now! Not gready!

Definately getting lots of :sex: in today, haha, not had time for much else..and not finished yet!

I hope you sort out your chart thingy RoRo theres a few :bfp:'S with our names on hiding somewhere! 

LOL shel, Im having a good go, he keeps hiding though......must take that lock off the bathroom door!


----------



## Shel

RoRo

that looks much better, if temps arent taken at the correct time everyday its better to discard them, but if its too often it will mess your chart up badly

Jac dont wear him out too soon lol, you need your peak yet lol


----------



## RoRo77

Thanks Shel

I didn't realise it would mess it up so bad. Every two weeks I have one day that I need to go in early so it will always be at 5:30 instead of my normal 7:30. So should I just not input those 2 days every two weeks or put them in and write a note as to why they are off? First time doing this so thank you for explaining it all to me.


----------



## RoRo77

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Lol RoRo! I was about to have a major hissy at that stoopid monitor! It must have thought better of giving me another low this morning. :rofl::rofl: It might just have been a UFO straight through my bedroom window:cry: :rofl:
> 
> Ive got 5 or 6 sticks left out of 20 so will definately keep peeing on them as long as it sees fit...I want my PEAK now! Not gready!
> 
> Definately getting lots of :sex: in today, haha, not had time for much else..and not finished yet!
> 
> I hope you sort out your chart thingy RoRo theres a few :bfp:'S with our names on hiding somewhere!
> 
> LOL shel, Im having a good go, he keeps hiding though......must take that lock off the bathroom door!

Did it go to High or straight to peak for you?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RoRo77 said:


> Did it go to High or straight to peak for you?

No, I got a HIGH this morning after 14 LOWS! so its given me some warning....fx for a PEAK tomorrow.
Glad you got your temps sorted hun.:hugs:


----------



## RoRo77

Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfx


----------



## Shel

RoRo77 said:


> Thanks Shel
> 
> I didn't realise it would mess it up so bad. Every two weeks I have one day that I need to go in early so it will always be at 5:30 instead of my normal 7:30. So should I just not input those 2 days every two weeks or put them in and write a note as to why they are off? First time doing this so thank you for explaining it all to me.

Oh yeah it messes mine up even if im get up half hour late/early. my body clock now wakes me at a few mins to 7 everyday lol
put it in then discard it but write a note. hopefully it wont be too close to ovulation and wont mess it up.

:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HIGH again today girls................:dohh:


----------



## Shel

the usual is four highs then a peak, fx :hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im a bit confused now though, shel. As If I have another 34 day cycle, I have 12 days before af today, so if i dont get a peak until thursday, that will leave me with a 10 day luteal phase???????? I'm sure ive read somewhere that you need a 12/14 day luteal phase to support pregnancy?


----------



## Shel

it might not peak just go back to high, first month very unpredictable
or you are ovulation late and luteal phase will be late, only a bfp or af can confirm that.

its hard to say whats happening without temps etc to back it all up. 

hopefully things will be fine and you will get a bfp very soon :hug:


----------



## RoRo77

A high is still good. A few of the girls have got a BFP with only a high reading that month.
Like Shel said, the first month is hokey with the monitor because it is getting used to you. And you never know, it could be that you don't ovulate till later than you think. I got FX for you.


----------



## RoRo77

What happened to everyone? No hits on our thread in 3 days!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Shel

Im still here :hug:

not much going on, testing and getting very faint lines that refuse to get stronger lol

how is everyone else?

:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm still here too, just forgot about it..:blush:

Soweeee...:hugs:

Not much to report really, in 2ww now and its bloody dragging!

We need to drag all the girlies back here!!!


----------



## KatienSam

I tested today but only a faint line when i went back to check and it may have been out of the testing time so waiting to test again in couple of days :(

xxx


----------



## Schmelly

Sorry.........I should have bid you all farewell. Think I got a bit lost amongst all the CBFM chat as I don't have one and didn't know what you were all going on about! :dohh:

Anyway, CD3 for me today, so preparing for my new ttc efforts this cycle! :happydance:

Good luck to all those of you who are due to test soon! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Schmelly......:hugs:

Sorry, all that cbfm talk was my fault...i get obsessed:rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm out....cd1.5 for me..haha
Hope to see some of us on this thread get a :bfp:
good luck to those still in it!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoRo77

Hey girls
I woke up with a terrible lower backache. Usually don't het one at AF time but who knows anymore?! My temp dropped on Sat and only came back up a little today so we will see if that is good or means AF. I have to move this Thurs and won't see DH in a carnal way for about 2 weeks! Thats gonna suck. My CBFM flashed an "M" today so I am in my window for her to show up, lets keep our FX that she doesn't. Shouldn't test till the 27th but I think I would die if I waited that long.

Sorry Chillbilly and Schmelly, onward to another month. I'll be keeping FX for you.

Katiensam and Shel....Yeah, Yeah. Keep us up to date on any new developments.

Jacqui, 7 days to go!! I'll be watching for your good news.

It's good to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RoRo Nice to see you again hon!
shel & katiensam both got their :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:just incase you didnt know, lets hope their luck rubs off on us this month!!

11dpo, when are you testing??? Gosh I would have tested yesterday!!


----------



## RoRo77

Did you look at my chart? If that was a imp dip I was afraid I wouldn't have enough HCG to show up yet. That's why I didn't test, it is killing me.

I am so excited for them, we need to get some of that mojo from them.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Sorry Ro I didnt no, but I just did. Im not clever at reading charts as yet but I think Im getting a little understanding! I see what you mean about the temp dip yesterday hmmm maybe not enough hcg.

You gonna test tomorrow depending on your temp?

Im hoping this thread is going to be a lucky thread !:happydance:


----------



## RoRo77

If my temp goes up then I will poas tomorrow before I come to work. The 27th will be 30 days so I was trying to hold off till then but the monitor and FF say the 25th is 30 days so we will see. I have a few cheapies I left out when packing so I will space them out every couple of days.


----------



## CHILLbilly

So it looks like RoRo and jacqui are the last 2 to test???????
I hope you both get your :bfp: :bfp:
good luck ladies, hope the wait to POAS isn't to long!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shel

Hi Girls, I thought i had updated, I got my bfp but i think you proberbly all know that already, Duh!! lol

:hug:


----------



## Schmelly

Shel said:


> Hi Girls, I thought i had updated, I got my bfp but i think you proberbly all know that already, Duh!! lol
> 
> :hug:

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## RoRo77

I got a neg today but expected it. My temps aren't looking all to great and I think this backache might be a new sign of AF.

I am still in till she gets here though.FXFXFXFX

Shel, ur the 2nd one from our buddies!!! Yeah for you!!!


----------



## RoRo77

Jacqui

Your the last one left. Luck to you.

Damn that pain in the ass:witch:

Well let the month of waiting begin!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Last one standing....:blush:

Ive a feeling I will be out too, dont know why, just a gut feeling :cry:

I reckon mine will come when Ive got no symptoms at all, zilch and when I least expect it!:dohh:

Your still in arent you RoRo, you just seem to be having long cycles at the moment, soon as your bod sorts itself you will be fine. I think mine has become more sensitive to ovulation since my mc its weird!


----------



## RoRo77

No I'm out. She showed up right on time. CD29.

Mine aren't long cycles, they have just been wierd the last couple of months.

So you have 2 days to test, I am hoping for you.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw RoRo...
sorry it didn't work out for you this month......
i think july will be a great month for :bfp:


----------



## RoRo77

Chill-
I'll take any month I can get, July won't happen, won't see DH till around the 13th and I should O around the 8th. So are you temping this month? I am still going to temp even though I won't get any action this month, I will let FF get to know my cycle better. I am also going to save myself the hassle of the CBFM. 
So what's new??


----------



## RoRo77

How are the girls doing?

We had great success in June so what's up for July?

I won't be in the running this month but I am anxious to hear all that is going on with you guys.

Everyone waiting for the big O?


----------



## Nicnac

Hi 

Although a new member of BnB in the last few days, I was looking for some cycle buddies (was in that limbo period of not O'ing and not 2WW'ing) and I spotted the CD1 25th May, and remembered that was my CD1 and my birthday too! 

Unfortunately the next :witch: arrived on June 23rd, bang on time! Boo hoo

But onwards and upwards for July. I'm on CD9 today and usually a 29 day kinda girl so was looking forward to a weekend of BD'ing.....until OH threw a spanner in the works. (Weekend away at his friends in London), that and the fact we're having to live my Ma whilst building work goes on at home, does not a happy TTC'ing couple make!!

I hope you don't mind if I join in with you guys...and wish you luck for the upcoming OV.

Congrats to the Girls with their BFP's...hope all is going well.


----------



## RoRo77

Nic-
Welcome. We can always use a new member, that means we have new symptoms and questions.

We had a so much luck in June!

How long have you been TTC?

What all are you doing, ie: charting,opk's,meds?

I am on the CBFM and charting, TTC for 14 months and trying to BD like a fool!

Once again welcome amd enjoy


----------



## Nicnac

RoRo77 said:


> Nic-
> Welcome. We can always use a new member, that means we have new symptoms and questions.
> 
> We had a so much luck in June!
> 
> How long have you been TTC?
> 
> What all are you doing, ie: charting,opk's,meds?
> 
> I am on the CBFM and charting, TTC for 14 months and trying to BD like a fool!
> 
> Once again welcome amd enjoy

Thanks RoRo

Have been TTC'ing on and off for the last 12 months, with no success (obv)

Have just bought my BBT, but it hasn't arrived yet. Am looking forward to it. Maybe TMI, but check CM & CP couple of times a day.....feels a touch higher a bit softer and there's just a hint of the stretchy stuff, so I'm hoping for a BD tomorrow, one before we leave for London on Friday, and then it's going to be back to the teenage years of trying to sneak a quiet quicky whilst we're at friends for the weekend.

Woke up this morning with the tears which is a usual indication that the big O is on its way. Does anyone else get like that? It's almost as soon as I open my eyes, a feeling of grumpiness and sometimes a bit of despair.

What is the CBFM that you guys talk about?

I was also reading some of the other threads, and they mentioned taking honey as a help. Does anyone have any diet advice?

Speak soon


----------



## Nicnac

Does anyone ever get an odd achey kind of feeling around the area you think your FT's maybe around this time of the cycle?

I've always been able to feel odd goings on inside, but just wondered is it possible to feel the egg being released?

Is that a really dumb a$$ question? I guess that's what we have BnB for!! :dohh:

Look forward to your views


----------



## RoRo77

Nic-
I tend to get really bitchy around O. The CBFM is the clear blue fertility monitor. It is like an opk but a little machine that takes your sticks and reads for estrogen and LH and gives youa reading of low,high or peak for Oing. I love it, hasn't worked yet but it's nice to know when you are about to O. Google it and have a read.

I wouldn't know what my cervix felt like or where it was even if I fell over it so I don't check that but doing temps has been an eye opening experience, like all the things I thought were symptoms are really normal for my body but I never paid attention.


----------

